# Horrible burning feeling in throat



## GossipGirl

Has anyone else ever had this? I've never had it until being pregnant, it's been bearable over the last few weeks of having it but today it's really bad. Not sure if it's heartburn but the heartburn I've always had - pregnant or not is the chesty one behind my left boob. oow :cry:


----------



## Snufflebump

Its heartburn i think hun thts what mine is like x


----------



## mystika802

Yup, sounds like heartburn, sometimes when its really bad its worse in your throat....I had it so bad with my son I actually threw up from it :( Theres lots of things you can take to help though while your pregnant, like tums or gaviscon


----------



## Heavenx

It sounds like heartburn, I tend to get it high up in my chest above my breast area and also in my throat, I've got it right now after eating radishes with my salad. It's safe to take gaviscon dduring pregnancy so give it a try, hopefully should ease it for you.


----------



## makeithappen

i get it too hun especially after eating! its heartburn!


----------



## costgang

like they all said heartburn, thats what mines like, so bloody annoying


----------



## bubbywings

heartburn. Mine moves up into my throat area nearly every day. I quell mine with a glass of milk. This is usually after a meal. I also carry antacid tablets with me throughout the day. Milk is a base and helps neutralize the acids from food or your stomach. Tomatoes and lemonade are my downfall. He further I get along in pregnancy it doesn't take much to flare up.

Hope you get relief.


----------



## GossipGirl

Thanks everyone for the replies, I've got Gaviscon in the cupboard so will be taking some now!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Again... heartburn!! I've noticed it gets much further up towards my throat since being pregnant!! x


----------



## GossipGirl

ttc_lolly said:


> Again... heartburn!! I've noticed it gets much further up towards my throat since being pregnant!! x

Yeah that's obviously what's happening with me coz I've always had heartburn every now and then in my chest but never this far up, another 13 weeks for it to get worse! Great!


----------



## tina_h75

I get it every day, not sure whats worse though, the burning or the taste of gaviscon. I have a glass of milk and it settles it for maybe an hour. I can feel it rising up as I type!


----------



## Prettyme

This was really helpful. Weird part is I'm only 7 weeks with this throat feeling.


----------

